# Scrappy Doo



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

My red doe Scrappy is all grown up. I like this picture of her. She got fourth place in the class Hope came out of. Which was not bad considering the top two were Grand and Reserve. Just braggin'. you can ignore me now.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Now that is a HUNK of a doe! And I love her red color, nice


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's so pretty! Congrats on her placings! Are you and your yearlings coming to Big Top??


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> She's so pretty! Congrats on her placings! Are you and your yearlings coming to Big Top??


Yes. And the little buck kid.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awesome! I'm excited about the new classes Danette added.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice girl! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

That's a good reason to brag 
She's a gorgeous girl too. I like solids so I'm a bit partial.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Awesome! I'm excited about the new classes Danette added.


 What was added? (im far behind)


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here's what Danette said about the new classes.  Are you coming to Big Top, Nancy? Hope to see you there! 

We’ve also added some fun competitions! You can enter at check-in for these competitions for $5/each.
Get of Sire – 2 or more offspring from the same Sire
Breeder’s Best – entry must be bred by and owned by the showman – any age entry
Most Potential – bring the young goats! 0 – 4 mths for the judge to pick the one with the most potential; separate classes for does and bucks. Let’s see what the judge has to say about our little ones!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Victoria, I could have looked this up myself.:eyeroll:
If we do it will be a last minute scramble. Was gonna bring Four for the sale but found out you need 5 does as well.


----------

